# Rone Watches?



## Kjs91 (Jan 30, 2020)

First post here so bare with me..

I have recently purchased a Swiss watch which is branded as a Rone incabloc and a 17 jewel. I loved the look of the vintage/worn dial and so I grabbed it! I tried doing abit of research on the Rone brand but found very little info apart from they produced Swiss made watches from about 1920s - 70s. Also there are very few Rone watches available to purchase I have only seen a few on eBay but none of the same model as mine. If anyone knows anything about it please share. i tried to add a photo of mine but won't let me for some reason


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had a few Rone watches. This link includes the sold ones, so it might add to your knowledge.

https://www.birthyearwatches.com/shop/?pa_product_make=rone&instock_products=both


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Quite a lot of information about Rone watches in THIS earlier thread on here....


----------



## Kjs91 (Jan 30, 2020)

scottswatches said:


> I've had a few Rone watches. This link includes the sold ones, so it might add to your knowledge.
> 
> https://www.birthyearwatches.com/shop/?pa_product_make=rone&instock_products=both


 Thanks I've had a look and there are some lovely pieces!



John_D said:


> Quite a lot of information about Rone watches in THIS earlier thread on here....


 Thanks for the reply. This was very helpful, although it's amazing that even the all powerful World Wide Web can't seem to give any information.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Kjs91 said:


> Thanks I've had a look and there are some lovely pieces!
> 
> Thanks for the reply. This was very helpful, although it's amazing that even the all powerful World Wide Web can't seem to give any information.


 If you search "rone watches" in Google the first result is the link to Honour's article.


----------



## RoneWearerGC (Dec 11, 2020)

I wear my father's watch which I inherited almost thirty years ago. I recently had cause to have it serviced after it got wet. I should like to know more about the model I have as I am not knowledgeable about watches.

I will try and post a photo when I find out how.

On the face is written

Rone

17 jewels

Incabloc

The war h appears to be gold or gold plated. The back is plain good covered without writing. It has a twelve sided back for unscrewing I imagine.

It's an automatic model. Very reliable as had not been serviced for at least thirty years.

Has Arabic numerals in the face in a slightly curved ornamental font.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

RoneWearerGC said:


> I wear my father's watch which I inherited almost thirty years ago. I recently had cause to have it serviced after it got wet. I should like to know more about the model I have as I am not knowledgeable about watches.
> 
> I will try and post a photo when I find out how.
> 
> ...


 If you want to add photos, upload them to a hosting site like Flickr or Imgur, then post the links here.

Did you read the article mentioned above? This one ...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/115422-rone-watches-/&do=embed


----------



## Guest (8 mo ago)

Kjs91 said:


> First post here so bare with me..
> 
> I have recently purchased a Swiss watch which is branded as a Rone incabloc and a 17 jewel. I loved the look of the vintage/worn dial and so I grabbed it! I tried doing abit of research on the Rone brand but found very little info apart from they produced Swiss made watches from about 1920s - 70s. Also there are very few Rone watches available to purchase I have only seen a few on eBay but none of the same model as mine. If anyone knows anything about it please share. i tried to add a photo of mine but won't let me for some reason


 I met the owner of Roamer watches in 1968. His name….Otti Rone. Was also the owner of Rone watch co.


----------

